# Rest In Peace Rueger



## cbar

I'm so sorry to hear that!!! How devastating...I can't even imagine what you are going through. You worked so hard with him....my condolences and thoughts are with you.


----------



## carshon

I am so sorry to hear this. Rest in Peace Rueger.


----------



## egrogan

I am so shocked to read this. What a terrible loss for you. Sending you all my good thoughts.


----------



## GMA100

I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Rueger.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I am so sorry to hear this. I always loved reading about your adventures with him. I know how special he was to you, and you were to him.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this hard time.


----------



## PoptartShop

I am so shocked & so sorry to hear this.  Thoughts & prayers your way. Rest in peace Rueger.


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys. It was a huge shock and totally unexpected. 

Very sad day.


----------



## Acadianartist

I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.


----------



## knightrider

Awww, so sorry. I enjoyed reading about his training on your journal. Such a tragedy when you worked so hard with him.


----------



## flytobecat

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tazzie

I am so sorry to read this  he was such a wonderful horse and it was clear you guys had a very deep partnership.

Greentree and Golden Horse also extend their condolences


----------



## waresbear

Beautiful horse, sorry for your loss


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

So sorry CrossCountry. When I saw the thread title my heart sank. Prayers that he went peacefully. <3


----------



## SlideStop

Holy cow!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## Wallaby

I am so sorry for your loss. Comforting thoughts, and lots of hugs, are headed your way!


----------



## Ginger Fish

He was only 4 years old wasn't he or older


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you all, it's been such a huge shock, and I'm not sure it has hit me yet. I just can't believe he's gone, I thought I'd have him until he was old and gray. I had signed him up for a show this summer and just gotten a fitting saddle for him, along with new reins, bell boots, and a wither strap. He would have been the most well-dressed horse around!

It's my first time ever losing a horse. This had already been a difficult year, and this just adds on :frown_color:



Ginger Fish said:


> He was only 4 years old wasn't he or older


You're correct, he was about to turn 5 on May 1st.


----------



## stevenson

oh no, sorry for your loss. It is a difficult decision and a heart breaking one.


----------



## Chaz80

so sorry to hear that,my thoughts and love go out to you.rip rueger xx


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I am so very sorry


----------



## Mulefeather

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it is so hard to lose a horse. 

Rueger had a wonderful life with you, and it's clear he was loved so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you all! I've gotten so much support throughout this, and it really helps.

Here are a few videos of Rueger throughout his training the past few years.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am so very sorry to read you lost a friend. I loved reading about your adventures in your journal. What a great life you gave him.

Godspeed Rueger.


----------



## Celeste

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how you feel and it is terrible.


----------



## NavigatorsMom

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tinyliny

Just now seeing this. I am so sorry for you. That must be a terribly hard thing to deal with. Especially on such a young horse.


----------



## Fimargue

I'm so sorry for your loss. A big warm hug to you.


----------



## Luce73

I'm so sorry to read this, i really enjoyed reading your training journal. Rest in peace Rueger <3


----------



## LoriF

This is really so sad. I am sorry for your loss of this beautiful animal.


----------



## Uze

Oh my god  I've read everything you've ever written about him, so much I feel like I knew him. What a horrible tragedy. I'm so sorry. I'm always scared something like that will happen.


----------



## Cherrij

I am so sorry!! He was one of the great ones


----------



## CrossCountry

Thank you guys, it's been very difficult. The weather is beautiful and I was like "Oh I'll go work Rueger!" and then I remembered. 

It feels so weird to have lost a horse so suddenly. The night before he was happy and healthy and by the next morning he was gone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am so sorry for your loss. Terrible tragedy. 

It will take time to adjust to life without your dear Rueger. Take time to grieve and take care of yourself. You were blessed to have him.


----------



## CrossCountry

I collected some hair from Rueger (which was morbid all in itself) and was planning on having it made into a bracelet, but I decided to make it myself. The Superman charm is for our EMM freestyle in which I dressed him up as superman, so he was always known as "my hero". 

I have enough left to make a few tassels which I will attach to my saddle so he can always be "with" me.

Still is surreal that he's gone.


----------



## Drifting

That is a beautiful bracelet, you did a great job on it. I'm just now seeing this thread and I'm so sorry, you did a wonderful job with him and I always liked reading about your adventures.


----------



## anndankev

I too, just read this sad news. I'm so sorry for you, and for him.

From another subscriber who follows your adventures with Rueger,

Ann


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

That's a wonderful way to remember him. <3


----------



## Twalker

I think I have read just about every post on your training adventure with your boy. It almost feels like a loss to me. He was so personable and a quick learner. I'm so sorry this has happened. He was a cool little dude. Rest in peace Rueger.


----------

